# Hệ thống Điện > VFD - biến tần >  cần giúp đỡ chạy spindle shinoh với biến tần best

## vusvus

em chào các bác số là e có con spindle shinoh S911 D2 như hình



trước em đã set chạy với con yaskawa V1000 ok
nay e muốn chạy với biến tần best mà chưa set được, 
các param e đã set là tần số max, điện áp max
nhưng e không tìm được trong manual param về số poles
 em bấm cho chạy thử thì nó rung và kêu lắm ạ
mong các bác giúp đỡ
cảm ơn các bác

----------

datcnc01

----------

